

Oregon now lets you legally possess more marijuana than any other state - hackercurious
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/1/8873147/marijuana-legalization-oregon

======
tired_man
That _is_ quite a bit to be carrying around, but definitely not an
unreasonable occurrence. After all, when a person decides they've found their
absolute favorite strain, then purchasing a decent supply (for some weeks,
like any other household staple) is a reasonable action for them to take.

Purchasing habits will slowly change from the "let's pick up a couple grams"
mentality to the, "Uh-oh, better add an ounce of kush to the weekend to-do
list" mentality.

